# My first boer - Lisa!



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I brought this boer girl home today. I've had dairy goats for a while now and wanted to try boers. I'm starting with one and we named her Lisa. She's 14 weeks old and was bottle raised. She LOVES people.... and doesn't really care for her pen mate but she'll figure out she's a goat and not a person eventually(I hope). Anyway as soon as I put her in the quarantine pen, she went right to the hay and started chowing down. She likes my minerals too! Here are some pics.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She's cute


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Lisa!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

How much do you think I should be feeding her? I'm giving her 2 cups of alfalfa pellets and 1/2 cup of 18% protein goat grower twice a day. She's never had grain before today and weighs 31 pounds. She has access to loose minerals and grass hay at all times.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

She's adorable! and her pen mate looks sweet too! Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What a cutie! Congrats! I love that dark cape.  

You might up the 18% grain to 1 cup 2x a day for her age. Sounds great though!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a cutie.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Lisa is settling in and getting along better with her companion, Snickers. I'll work her up to 1 cup twice a day of the grain. I just didn't want to over do it since she's never had any.


----------

